# caad 9 liquigas



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi, someone knows where I can buy a caad 9 with liquigas color, bike and/or just frame

did you see that somewhere?? used or new

thanks


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You might be able to find in a system six instead of Caad9, check with Starnut.


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*Caad 9*

How about this color.......


----------



## superbad (Aug 18, 2008)

Toona,
I like that frame! Love the green. Are there more available like it?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Not too bad.


----------



## lonestar_shawn (Oct 15, 2008)

They are evidently available in Great Britain - it's a shame you can't get them (or the Ultegra equipped CAAD 9's) here in the US:

http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/09/ce/model-9RA92C.html


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

We all know Cannondale offers a different product line in Europe and you can't order a frame over the web.


----------



## redrider (Jun 21, 2004)

Not sure about CAAD9...but I have the SS Hi Mod Liquigas.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

zamboni said:


> We all know Cannondale offers a different product line in Europe and you can't order a frame over the web.


Yeah. That sucks that European color schemes are not available domestically. I imported a pair of Cannondale Octopus pedals from france because the silver colored ones were not available in the US. With shipping, I think I paid more for them then for my DA 7810 pedals. :aureola: 

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I prefer the 7810 pedals over the last version 7800 which is on my back up Caad 9.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

zamboni said:


> I prefer the 7810 pedals over the last version 7800 which is on my back up Caad 9.


Second that as well Zamboni. Tried 7800 and returned them. Went back to my old Look pedals. Switched to 7810 when they came out and love the new design. They feel far more stable than the 7800 or the Look that I used for many years.

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I had them for three years and jump on the 7810 when Shimano released the new version, I also have the Speed play for my Cycleops stationary trainer, not a big fan but it's easy for the wife.


----------

